# Baked sweet potatoes



## MikeTurin (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello all, 

I have some sweet potatoes to cook. I was thinking to make them baked or steamed.
From what I've read they're with a low GI so they shouldn't pose big problems, of course I have to count the calories, so it's better to eat them in substitution of bread or pasta, and I suppose that they aren't actually low-carb.

Anyway, if you have any interesting recipe with sweet potatoes that is easy, please tell me.
I'm not a very expert cook, luckily I have this microwave/normal oven in the kitchen...

Mike


----------



## grovesy (Oct 20, 2016)

I have them sometimes instead of potatoes!


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 20, 2016)

Personally I like them baked then.....

Mash with a little orange juice & heavy cream & season to taste.....
I haven't done this since DX so don't know what the effect on my BG is, guess this Thanksgiving will be a test!

A variation that my wife likes is to then put the mashed potatoes in a baking dish, cover with marshmallows & bake until the topping is brown.... Even when non-D I found this too sweet


----------



## weecee (Oct 20, 2016)

Sweet potatoes make nice wedges, or mash for cottage pie topping, or  mix the mash with salmon for nice fish cakes


----------



## Robin (Oct 20, 2016)

I usually bake mine. If you microwave them, which I've never tried, I'd be inclined to stab them a few times, I think a combination of their thick skins, and the higher water content (than normal potatoes), might make them burst if you don't. I'm sure you'd be finding bits of burnt on potato in the corners of the oven for weeks.


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 20, 2016)

Robin said:


> I'm sure you'd be finding bits of burnt on potato in the corners of the oven for weeks


Been there, done that in an ordinary gas oven.....

Also line a baking tray with foil, otherwise cleanup is a bitch!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 21, 2016)

I often have sweet potato chips, & these are reasonably kind to my BG, but when I had a whole baked sweet potato, it was a bit too much for my body.  Had quite a spike, which was disappointing.


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 21, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I often have sweet potato chips, & these are reasonably kind to my BG, but when I had a whole baked sweet potato, it was a bit too much for my body.  Had quite a spike, which was disappointing.


Me too, so I gave them up. Actually I've found recently that two or three (at the most) crisp roast King Edward potatoes, or plain boiled potatoes, don't spike so much now, so I've been having them *occasionally* - not the pig out that I used to indulge in with real spuds! So I'm a happy bunny with that.


----------



## MikeTurin (Oct 21, 2016)

I'll try small portions baked ad microwaved. Not this supper, because for dinner I've eaten at the local canteen where the sauces are always generous. Today's special: shark with tomatoes and olive sauce, boiled spinaches (whit a surprise oil!) and broccoli frittata (whit surprise potato :-()


----------



## Dave W (Nov 16, 2016)

From what I can glean from _CoFid_ data the carbs/sugars contents for sweet potatoes and potatoes are :
Sweet Potatoes baked - Carbs 27 Sugars 14.5
Potatoes (old)                  Carbs 18 Sugars 0.7
The GI data (from _Diogenes_) though does suggest a lower GI and GL for sweet potatoes (GI 61 GL 13) compared with potatoes ( GI 85 GL 14). This is for boiled, ( I can't find comparison for roast) but I'd guess roasting would still leave the sweet potatoes in the lead as far as regards slow speed of uptake of sugars. But, this has to be read in conjunction with the total carb/sugar data which seems to suggest that a roast spud may well be a better choice for a reduced sugar intake.
I'm no expert by far, and if anyone wants to tell me I'm wrong please do, but going by my own monitoring of my BG levels I don't think there's any great advantage for me in eating sweet potatoes v normal King Teds in small quantities.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 17, 2016)

I have no idea really - possibly the speed of hitting your bloodstream is slower for the sweet - but since I dislike the taste of sweet potatoes anyway - I never have given up Ted or any of his cousins - but there again I just adjust my insulin to compensate anyway so if you don't have insulin at hand plus if you also have any amount of insulin resistance (which I don't) - you can't go by me anyway !


----------

